# WHATEVER



## RAZZA (Sep 14, 2003)

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Brodie (Sep 14, 2003)

WOW sounds mad razza, escept link didnt work


----------



## RAZZA (Sep 14, 2003)

:twisted:


----------



## earthmother (Sep 14, 2003)

link worked. Wow. first i must say, i want a rhino viper and some collards and an anaconda please. and in protest because theyre hard to find..id like a d'alberts.

Now, do you think theres any opportunity for the overseas market to get new blood into the australian reptiles over there? its needed. has anyone heard of this happening other than through the zoos?
em.


----------



## RAZZA (Sep 16, 2003)

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## jmbrimer (Sep 16, 2003)

Bloody hell - I just love the thought of someone in Australia getting bitten by a Rhino Viper in a remote area where someones taken one who shouldn't have, then trying to get their hands on some serum.


----------



## almaron (Sep 16, 2003)

If it makes you feel any better, I couldn't find a single case of a feral Rhino Viper biting anyone in the US where they have been legal many, many years. Find me a documented case and I'll buy you a case of beer next time you're in my hood. :wink:


----------



## jmbrimer (Sep 16, 2003)

You're on  (as long as it's not Pabst or Bud). Even in captivity though is a risk IMO. Bearing in mind of course that every time I'm at at the Reptile park I weigh up my chances of getting away with pinching theirs


----------



## Magpie (Sep 16, 2003)

I want a burm


----------



## earthmother (Sep 16, 2003)

bloody hell i just love the idea of someone in the states being in a remote place and bitten by a king brown....hahaha just jokin. ::flexes muscles:: I think we can handle a rhino...heh. we wouldnt do something so silly, because we know about hots... a bit. come to think of it i read that we have 140 species of land snake and 100 species are venomous ::flexes again:: we're good. 

on the topic of imports. an indian star tortoise would be okay too.

em


----------



## wattso (Sep 16, 2003)

now ya talkin EM, bring on the land totises........I want!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

earthmother said:


> Now, do you think theres any opportunity for the overseas market to get new blood into the australian reptiles over there? its needed. has anyone heard of this happening other than through the zoos?
> em.



um yeah, it's called smuggling and drug smugglers tend to do a lot of it for extra cash, thats how most of them got there in the first place. How would I know??

SS


----------



## almaron (Sep 17, 2003)

BrainDamage said:


> yeah, it's called smuggling and drug smugglers tend to do a lot of it for extra cash, thats how most of them got there in the first place. How would I know??



Cool. How about's hooking me up with a phone number, eh? I want to start my own line of olives. Oh yeah, and I want to take all your rough-scaled pythons for us over here. Screw you guys. You have enough cool snakes. I have lots of drugs I'm willing to trade. :twisted:


----------



## earthmother (Sep 17, 2003)

mr damage i was asking in general....tsk. not just you. i meant ....legally! i think they do need new blood for the reptiles sake. but just wondering. em


----------



## kevyn (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm rather confused at this point. I'm a Canadian looking to move over to Australia in the next few years. Does this mean there is the potential to have some of my snakes imported? I didn't fully graps all the finer points to the documents as I'm not sure on how your government branches work, so this maybe a stupid question. But that's okay I'm willing to look stupid- I live on the other side of the world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

its just a joke ya wont get to import em


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 26, 2003)

Over here Kevyn we need import export permits to transport herps between States.


----------



## RAZZA (Nov 27, 2003)

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Tommo (Nov 27, 2003)

IMPORT's!! 
its about time someone did something to give move choice to australian reptile keepers. our species are great, but for most people like me who can't see themsleves owning venomous snakes there insn't much variety from australias 15 python species.

did you guys know that in america they have created albino australian pythons while there have only ever been 2 recorded albino pythons in australia.


----------



## snakehunter (Nov 27, 2003)

what species of albino have they created in america?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 27, 2003)

*^*


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 27, 2003)

Green tree snakes are a good snake if you want something different from pythons
And Simon is partly right, the intial mutations was a random event, subsequent careful line breeding has fixed the mutation, so the seed "Just happened" but the albino line has been "Created".


----------



## Parko (Nov 28, 2003)

Did you say Green tree snakes Fuscus? Do they eat birds?  

PS are you thinking of getting one still?


----------



## kevyn (Nov 28, 2003)

I can totally understand the need to protect your native species. I think it's great that your government has gone to such lengths in order to do so given all the problems that have been caused by imported species. The cane toad and the house cat come to mind. I'm really interested to see how this will work out in the end though, and not for just selfish reasons. I saw a picture of the amelanistic blackheaded python on this site, wow! I love blackheadeds and they cost a fortune here. So do womas, and almost every other Aussie species except for a few to the antariesia (if I spelled that right).


----------

